
Cloak VPN is now Encrypt.me - kahuna3746
https://blog.encrypt.me/2017/08/30/introducing-encryptme/
======
nathancahill
Odd that they would rebrand since the Cloak brand was pretty well established
(unless this is an acquisition in disguise). Any ideas behind the motivation?

~~~
lox
Yeah, I'm wondering too.

~~~
nathancahill
Looks like it was a conflicting trademark. Would have been nice if they were
more upfront about it.

